# Azithromycin dose



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a rat who hasn't been responding to baytril/doxy for a URI on quite high doses - the maximum dose that the vet could give. He has been on this combo for about 4 weeks and there is no improvement at all - his symptoms have been mild with squeaky breathing, but he is 2 1/2 so getting on a bit.

I have some azithro which I want to give along with the doxy, as I've heard that it can be a good combination. I am using at the moment 2.5mg doxy, twice a day, but was hoping for some help as to the best dose of azithro to go with it.

My rat is 570g and the azithro tablets are 250mg. I have read that 4-8mg/lb is the best dose and so this morning I have given him 6mg, along with the 2.5mg doxy. I would plan to give this twice a day. 

Does this sound right?

I am away this next week and my little rattie is appearing healthy but has the squeaky breathing and also is starting to make other URI noises as well. My vet is closed today and I'll call them tomorrow, but I don't want to waste any more time with antibiotics that don't work plus I am worried about him getting worse while I am not here - so want to get him on to something better asap. I have a nightmare with vets as I have seen three different ones over the last few weeks who all seem reluctant to give anything else other than baytril/doxy - the only other meds they gave me was Sulfatrim, which I know doesn't work on myco :-(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds good to me. I personally much prefer using baytril with the zithromax..better results. If you want to give me the baytril and zithromax concentrations I can figure out exact doses in mls if you like? I prefer 15 mg/kg for baytril and 10-20 mg/kg for zithromax.


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for your help - the Baytril is 2.5% so I'm not sure how that would convert?

The good news is that Reggie still has the squeaky breathing, but it seems quieter and he isn't making the other URI noises. I thought he seemed better after one dose last night, so fingers crossed. I've phoned the vet today and they have ordered me some azithro, so I don't have to use my home made fish version. I pick it up tomorrow and the vet has said to give Reg 10mg. 

I'll give him a few days on the doxy/azithro and then will maybe try the Baytril/azithro if I don't get much of a result. I have loads of Baytril and so could easily give it a try


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just let me know if you decide to use your 2.5% (25 mg/ml) baytril, and I'll work out a dose for you For zithromax I usually get a prescription for human ediatric and have the pharmacist split the powder into.2 bottles.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

The azithromycin that I get is in powdered form already and I mix up a batch when needed. The brand that I have ends up being a concentration of 20mg/mL. Just to compare if you think it'll help, I've had 2 rats on zithro (both with relatively high doses based on weight to treat more aggressive or persistent issues). One girl got a 8mg/lb dose and she weighed 283g which resulted in 0.25mL twice a day. And another girl got 7mg/lb and she weighed 343g which was a 0.26mL twice a day dose.

These links are very helpful for figuring out proper doses based on weight.

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/azithromycin.php

http://ratclub.org/dose_general.htm


You should talk to your vet before trying azith/baytril. Azith/doxy are safe to use together, but baytril (enrofloxacin) is not listed as a safe drug to use simultaneously with azithromycin. I don't know if it's dangerous to use together or just ineffective. Baytril and doxy are good to use together though. Just be sure to check with a vet to make sure that mixing azith/baytril isn't a dangerous combo.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I just looked it up after I posed that. Here's what I found about why it's not a good idea to combine these two antibiotics which aren't supposed to be used together or shouldn't be recommended together. I guess it depends on the proper dosing and how knowledgeable a vet is about what that proper dose is in combination with the other AB. It sounds like some people have had success, but I'd rather not risk it personally.

"Baytril is a bactericidal antibiotic while zithromax is bacteriostatic, but can be bactericidal as well, depending on the dose used. Using a bactericidal and a bacteriostatic antibiotic together sometimes can cancel each other out unless using them together will provide synergy. Also, using two powerful antibiotics can create problems for the immune system long term."


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Even though this is all true, the baytril/zithro combo has been used many times (I have even had discussions with Karen Grant of ratguide.com regarding this) and its a combo that is very good for very sick rats or persistent infections where the usual combos haven't worked. I have brought back rats with pneumonia with this combo, when baytril/doxy, chloramphenicol Palmitate, and even injected gentamycin/dex and ringers lactate didn't work...baytril/zithromax did save the rat. I usually don't suggest it as a first option but if the others have been tried, its a good Big Gun.


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful info 

The azithro/doxy seems to be doing the trick at the moment. But I will definitely consult my vet before trying the baytril option.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Lilspaz, that's good to know. I had no idea why it might have been bad because there were no reasons listed, but I always saw that it never specifically said it was acceptable together. I'd like to learn more about how they work together well or why they might not work together well, but I can't seem to find any information about!


----------

